# Is it white vinegar or malt vinegar (cleaning cages+hutchs)



## nicolevins (Dec 15, 2009)

I have only recently heard that you can use vinegar on rabbits cages to clean it on and it stops urine build up

Does it matter which of the two vinegars you use (Malt, white [see through])



Thanks


----------



## Runestonez (Dec 15, 2009)

Usually, you use white vinegar but I have used different vinegars in a pinch...you just have to be careful because malt is a bit strong smelling and it might stain anything light coloured!

We warm up our vinegar for tougher stains...seems to help a bit...but not too hot or it can warp plastic cage bottoms!

Danielle


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks  The colour wont really matter though cause its a hutch we have and its dark -ish wood on the inside anyway


----------



## Runestonez (Dec 15, 2009)

How did things turn out with your bunn with Pasturella?


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 15, 2009)

Just use plain white vinegar. You can get it cheap at the grocery store in a big jug.

I water mine down to a 50/50 water/vinegar mix. I keep it in a spray bottle for easy cleaning. Just spray and wipe up. If there is some subborn pee stains or build up, then you can put some full strength vingar on it and let it sit for a few minutes.

-Dawn


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 15, 2009)

I think she might have conjuctivitis so we might take her to the vet on Thursday. Her sneezes are like blows, though I rarely hear them


----------



## Runestonez (Dec 15, 2009)

lol
I hope she feels better soon!

Our one girl and boy both have a runny eye so they have to go to the vet tonight!:biggrin2:
I was hoping it was just fur but I am thinking conjunctivitis now too!

Ya gotta love their timing! If I'd left it any longer our vet would be on holidays till after Christmas!:shock:

Danielle


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 15, 2009)

Aww, sorry  Hope they get treated


----------



## Sabine (Dec 16, 2009)

The white vinegar you can buy in our supermarkets is usually malt vinegar. It is effective for cleaning (loosens the white deposits) but smells rather strong. I only recently discovered an Irish supplier of proper white vinegar in spray bottles for cleaning. If The site is called ecobrats and it's mainly for nappies but they also have natural cleaning products.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Sabine. 

I was looking in the press and my mam bought malt, and for some reason always has! I'll ask her to get some white vinegar, just for the buns, when shes doing the shopping 

Ill see can I find any of the spray stuff. Never heard of it though


----------



## Sabine (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems that you can't get just white vinegar in the supermarket. It's all malt. I even asked in the chemist today if they have pure distilled white vinegar but no joy. I will keep ordering online as for 1.75 euro a bottle it's cheap enough


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 18, 2009)

Another possibility is straight lemon juice with a bit of bar soap flakes mixed into it. Then scrub the area with it. This removes odors well without the strong vinegar smell.


I forgot about malt vinegar, it is the BEST on french fries and fish n chips! :biggrin2:


----------



## BethM (Dec 18, 2009)

Not really relevant to the subject of cleaning with vinegar, but initeresting (to me), is what things are available in different countries.

I've read that distilled (white) vinegar is usually made from malt vinegar. White vinegar is very very common in the US, available very cheaply in large containers. But when I want malt vinegar for fish and chips at home, it's difficult to find. Small bottles, high prices. Very interesting to read that malt is the variety most commonly sold in Ireland.


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually, Sabine.. In my local shop they sell it..

Thanks for the reply Beth!


----------

